# Blackhat: Gewinnspiel zum Cyberthriller - schnappt euch ein BECKER Navigationsgerät!



## PCGamesRedaktion (8. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blackhat: Gewinnspiel zum Cyberthriller - schnappt euch ein BECKER Navigationsgerät!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Blackhat: Gewinnspiel zum Cyberthriller - schnappt euch ein BECKER Navigationsgerät!


----------



## Briareos (8. Januar 2015)

Manchmal muss man doch an Zufälle glauben. Da an unserem Navigon-Navi nach 4 Jahren nun doch der Zahn der Zeit nagt (und es seit 2 Jahren keine Kartenupdates mehr erhalten hat), bin ich im Moment sowieso auf der Suche nach einem Neuen. 229€ liegt zwar etwas über dem was ich gewillt wäre für ein Navi auszugeben ... aber vielleicht hab ich ja doch mal Glück.


----------



## TyphoonRR (8. Januar 2015)

Weshalb seid ihr auf ein Navigationsgerät angewiesen? 

Damit meine Freundin mich auch mal findet, wenn ich mit den Jungs irgendwo einen trinken war und sie sich nicht auskennt


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2015)

also ein Film den ich mir durchaus im Kino anschauen will, mich hat der Trailer schon gecatched und es ist vorallem auch ein Michael Mann Film, der auch durchaus unterschätzt ist


----------



## Chemenu (8. Januar 2015)

Wie kann der Film unterschätzt sein? Den hat ja noch niemand gesehen? 
Oder meinst Du etwa Michael Mann? Mit einen der besten Produzenten / Regisseure, die Hollywood zu bieten hat?


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wie kann der Film unterschätzt sein? Den hat ja noch niemand gesehen?
> Oder meinst Du etwa Michael Mann? Mit einen der besten Produzenten / Regisseure, die Hollywood zu bieten hat?



ich mein Natürlich den Regisseur, anhand der Trailer würde ich überhaupt nichts beurteilen, aber ja, wenn mal einen fragst nach so einem beliebten und bedeuteten Regisseur, wie z.B. Nolan, nach wie vielen Stellen wird da ein Mann genannt?


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2015)

Mein Navigon hat auch schon ein paar Jährchen (glaub so 7-8 mittlerweile) auf dem Buckel und die Lautsprecherstimme krächzt auch nur noch so vor sich hin 

Da wär so ein neues Navi doch schon was feines


----------



## spongester (8. Januar 2015)

Mein TomTom-Navi hab ich mir als Belohnung für meine (bestandene) Abschlussprüfung 2006 gegönnt. 

Nun, jetzt haben wir 2014 und ich nutze es immer noch... 

Leider merkt man mittlerweile aber deutlich dass das Gerät massiv abgebaut hat. Viele Kartendaten sind einfach nicht mehr aktuell und auch der Akku hält kaum noch länger als 30 Minuten...

Alles in allem wirds einfach Zeit für was Neues - und da kommt mir euer Gewinnspiel mit dem schicken Becker-Navi mehr als gelegen.


----------



## tomke1111 (8. Januar 2015)

Bin drauf angewiesen, weil das Handy nicht immer zuverlässig funktioniert... und wenn man irgendwo in den Wicken ist und man nicht weiß wie man wieder nach Hause kommt, ist  sowas Gold wert! Leider habe ich nicht genug Geld für so ein Navi, weil ich denke ein paar Euro mehr sollte man schon investieren.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich mein Natürlich den Regisseur, anhand der Trailer würde ich überhaupt nichts beurteilen, aber ja, wenn mal einen fragst nach so einem beliebten und bedeuteten Regisseur, wie z.B. Nolan, nach wie vielen Stellen wird da ein Mann genannt?



Naja, Mann haut halt nicht alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Film raus, deswegen ist der nicht so präsent in den Medien. Aber Filme wie Heat, Collateral, usw. sind legendäre Machwerke. Ich würde nicht sagen dass er unterschätzt wird, er ist wohl, vor allem beim jüngeren Publikum, einfach nicht so bekannt.


----------



## Rolf76 (8. Januar 2015)

Als Außendienstler bin ich auf ein zuverlässiges Navi angewiesen. Leider stellt mir mein Arbeitgeber nur ein unterduchschnittliches Billig-Navi zur Verfügung, über das ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit ärgere. 

Bevor ich nochmal gegen ne Wand rede, kümmere ich mich halt jetzt selbst drum dass ich vernünftig von A nach B gelotst werde. 

Ihr DÜRFT... Nein, MÜSST mir allerdings dabei helfen! 

Würde mich sehr über ein neues Navi freuen!


----------



## spongebob871 (8. Januar 2015)

Als Mann fällt es mir nicht leicht zuzugeben dass mich mein Orientierungssinn nur in den seltensten Fällen dorthin führt, wo es schön ist.  Noch viel seltener komme ich auch wirklich da an, wo ich hin will/muss. Und wenn doch, dann bin ich meist zu spät dran. 

Ihr seht, ich brauche dringend jemanden, der mir genau sagt wo´s lang geht. 
Ihr versteht, worauf ich hinaus will? 

Merci für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## sixtyseven (8. Januar 2015)

Auf Smartphone suchen, geht nicht mehr so gut


----------



## lars9401 (8. Januar 2015)

Um den Weg ins Kino zu finden  Der Film steht nämlich auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Dani0711 (8. Januar 2015)

Im hektischen Straßenverkehr kann man ja nicht mal mehr nach Straßenschildern Ausschau halten. Da wäre ein NAVI schon sehr hilfreich


----------



## midori (8. Januar 2015)

Mein Auto hat noch keines ...


----------



## Rammelbieber (8. Januar 2015)

Ich würde gerne up to date sein.


----------



## insideer (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe leider Null OrientierunOrientierungssinn.


----------



## insideer (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe leider Null Orientierungssinn.


----------



## skadi23 (9. Januar 2015)

Weil ich mich gerne mal verfahre und gern den richtigen Weg finden würde


----------



## sunny69 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich habe leider Null Orientierungssinn.


----------



## Karnimanifan (9. Januar 2015)

Ich benötige es um Samstags wieder nach Hause zu finden ...


----------



## weisic (9. Januar 2015)

Ich hab leider den Orientierungssinn von nem Teebeutel, aber mit Durchfragen kommt man eigentlich immer an. Trotzdem macht einem so ein Navigationsgerät das Leben da sicher leichter.


----------



## Lazuscar (9. Januar 2015)

Beim liefern von Pizza sehr hilfreich.


----------



## joppe (10. Januar 2015)

da ich viel Nachts fahren muss, wäre dies ehr hilfreich


----------



## Feenkind (10. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mich wesentlicher sicherer beim Fahren fühlen, wenn ich mit Navi fahren könnte.


----------



## Yankee-F (10. Januar 2015)

Zum einen bin ich chronisch planlos zum anderen ist ein Navi sehr gut um den Streckenverlauf vorher zu sehen (auch sehr hilfreich im Nebel).


----------



## jabberwocky666 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich muß oft zu archäologischen Stätten - und die sind selten an Orten, wo man nach dem Weg fragen kann...


----------



## jabberwocky666 (10. Januar 2015)

Cool, ich bin ein "Neuer Benutzer"! Dabei steht in meinem Profil völlig richtig: "Registriert seit 28.09.2004 " - bei ebay würde etwas über 10 Jahre altes nimmer als "neu" durchgehen


----------



## Rinolino (11. Januar 2015)

Alle weiblichen Mitglieder in unserer Familie haben so gut wie keinen Orientierungssinn.  Ich bin davon am stärksten betroffen, obwohl meine Schwester gleich nach mir kommt.   Ein Navi ware bei mir bestens angebracht und könnte mich schnellstens zum Ziel bringen


----------



## rherden1 (12. Januar 2015)

weil ich meine Partnerin leider immer wieder zu Spezialisten (Ärzte) fahren musss...


----------



## semele (14. Januar 2015)

ich bin auf ein Navigationsgerät angewiesen, weil mein Orientierungssinn nicht so gut ausgeprägt ist


----------



## usomp (14. Januar 2015)

Ich bin beruflich viel unterwegs


----------



## SchmalzBemme (15. Januar 2015)

Warum ich auf ein  Navi angewiesen bin? Weil mein altes Gerät dummerweise den Geist aufgegeben hat. Zudem kann ich außerordentlich schlecht mit Karten umgehen.


----------



## joecooly (16. Januar 2015)

Meine Fähigkeit eine Karte richtig zu "lesen" und den perfekten Weg zu finden hat mittlerweile sehr gelitten.  Ohne Navi komme ich fast nicht mehr nach Hause, auch wenn bei mir noch ein 8 Jahre altes TomTom den Ton angibt. Und wer lässt sich nicht gerne von einer strengen Frauenstimme sagen, wo es lang geht?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Amok4L3X (17. Januar 2015)

Ich reise sehr viel in unterschiedliche Städte und habe bisher immer eine Karte benutzt oder am Straßenrand nach dem Weg gefragt. Ein Navi wäre dafür in Zukunft echt nützlich.


----------



## Akunosh (17. Januar 2015)

Für Dienstreisen mag die Navigation auf dem Smartphone noch gerade so ausreichend sein, allerdings Toure ich privat auch gern mit dem Motorrad durch die Republik. Hier wäre ein hochwertiges Navigationsgerät doch um einiges praktischer und vor allem auch sicherer als zu versuchen die Karte auf dem Tankrucksack zu entziffern.


----------



## Chrisz0r (18. Januar 2015)

Ich bin ab Mitte Februar in Australien (Auslandssemester) und möchte mir da auch einen Wagen mieten. Da ich kein mobiles Netz habe fällt Google Maps bspw. komplett weg, und ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Navi zu kaufen.
Dieses Gewinnspiel passt mir da erstaunlich gut rein


----------



## Flameaerox (19. Januar 2015)

Ich brauche das Navi um mich zuverlässig von den nervigen Karten zu trennen.


----------



## RayVermilion (20. Januar 2015)

Ich wohne aktuell rund 450 km von meinen Eltern entfernt und fahre sie mehrmals im Semester besuchen. Da ich ausschließlich nachts fahre um nicht in irgendeine Rush Hour zu geraten ist es draußen immer dunkel wenn ich fahre. Und jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem. Ich fahre IMMER an der Ausfahrt A3 von der A45 vorbei. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum, aber mit einem Navi wird mir das (hoffentlich) nicht passieren.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2015)

Ab dem 3.-4. Mal die selbe Strecke fahren brauche ich kein Navi mehr dafür. Egal ob Tag oder Nacht.


----------



## staplerfahrer (6. Februar 2015)

Ich verirr mich schon in der Wohnung. Wenn ich mir noch Wege merken soll komm' ich gar nicht mehr klar. Man ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## Minghartinger (8. Februar 2015)

Wir haben einen Führerscheinneuling - der findet möglicherweise ohne Navi zu uns die Pampa nicht mehr heim...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Ich verirr mich schon in der Wohnung. Wenn ich mir noch Wege merken soll komm' ich gar nicht mehr klar. Man ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste



Ich schmeiß mich weg. Nutzer: "Navi neues Ziel: Mein Bett". Navi: "Bitte biegen sie Rechts ab, machen die Tür auf und fallen in die rechteckige Kiste mit Bettdecke"...... "Ziel erreicht."


----------



## nad1977 (8. Februar 2015)

Orientierungssinn gleich null, daher brauche ich unbedingt ein Navi, das mir den Weg weist


----------



## diddel30 (8. Februar 2015)

mein mann ist berufskraftfahrer und hat im letzten monat eine neue arbeitsstelle angenommen. leider ist sein lkw nicht mit einem navi ausgestattet und er kann nur sein handy zur navigation benutzen.  da sein akku jedoch keine langen strecken hergibt und er keine lademöglichkeit über den zigarettenanzünder hat (falsche volt zahl) kann er nur, wenn er so gar nicht weiter weiß sein handy kurz anmachen. es ist jetzt schon 2x vorgekommen, dass er sein ziel nicht rechtzeitig gefunden hat und zu spät an der abladestelle war. deshalb würde ich mich für meinen mann wahnsinnig über das navi freuen


----------



## muxxx (9. Februar 2015)

weil ich als Frau ja bekanntlich keinen Orientierungssinn habe und einer Stadt wie Nürnberg manchmal auf dem Schlauch stehe


----------



## Joey007 (9. Februar 2015)

Weil ich öfter in Hannover zu mir unbekannten Straßen muß und mich, glaube ich, wohl nie richtig in Hannover auskennen werde. Verfahren ist zur Zeit gang und gäbe


----------



## ToniMalony (9. Februar 2015)

weils einfach bequem ist, spart viel Sucherei


----------



## fake-uschi (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bin beruflich viel unterwegs und kann keinen Stress durch Streckensuche, Umleitungen usw. gebrauchen. Das übernimmt das Navi für mich, deswegen kann ich nicht ohne...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (9. Februar 2015)

Mit zwei Promille im Blut verfahre ich mich ohne Navi regelmäßig.


----------



## derFleder (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin darauf angewiesen, da Karte lesen beim Autofahren zu sehr ablenkt und man bei Innenstädten und deren kleinen Gassen nicht den anderen Verkehr blockieren kann, nur um eben auf der Karte die richtige Straße rauszusuchen. Dann noch schnell einen Parkplatz in der Nähe finden? Leider nicht mit gedruckten Karten


----------



## sixtyseven (18. Februar 2015)

Ich bin ständig unterwegs und suche ganz schön oft..


----------



## katsie (19. Februar 2015)

Hätte ich vier Arme und drei Augen, bräuchte ich kein Navi. Dann könnte ich beim Fahren die Karte halten und begutachten. Aber so brauche ich meine vorhandenen Arme (2) und meine Augen (auch 2) für den Straßenverkehr! Zum Glück habe ich aber noch zwei Ohren, durch die ich mir gerne von dem Becker-Navi sagen lassen würde, wo es lang geht!  
Liebe Grüße
katharina


----------



## NintendoFreak90 (19. März 2015)

Ich brauche dringend einen Navi , nicht weil ich selber denke das ich einen brauche , sondern weil meine Kumpels mich dazu gedrängt haben , nachdem ich uns eines Abends 3 Stunden von Zuhause wegbefördert habe , wobei wir eigentlich nur was essen gehen wollten . Also wäre das eine Ideale Option um uns unser Leben zu erleichtern und meine Freunde wieder davon zu überzeugen das sie mit mir fahren können


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2015)

NintendoFreak90 schrieb:


> Ich brauche dringend einen Navi , nicht weil ich selber denke das ich einen brauche , sondern weil meine Kumpels mich dazu gedrängt haben , nachdem ich uns eines Abends 3 Stunden von Zuhause wegbefördert habe , wobei wir eigentlich nur was essen gehen wollten . Also wäre das eine Ideale Option um uns unser Leben zu erleichtern und meine Freunde wieder davon zu überzeugen das sie mit mir fahren können



du brauchst kein Navi, du brauchst einen Kalender


----------

